# Mexico Jansen



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Mexico Jansen Bloodline*

Is a mexico jansen racing pigeon a good racing bird? Because i have a chance to aquire some pure white ones.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

hmm, anybody? Elaboration?


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Pixy said:


> Is a mexico jansen racing pigeon a good racing bird? Because i have a chance to aquire some pure white ones.


Good question .I heard about this strain from times to times.i saw quite a few of them in chocolate.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you think they're worth it? or should i just go with the standard white homing pigeon that i can get for 6$?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have read a few articles about the Janssen birds comming to the US and the Mexico Janssens from south Texas and Mexico are mentioned in the article. You may do a search on yahoo etc for the articles. If I can find them I will let you know. I would first look at the race record of the person you are getting them from. Then I would go to the pedigrees. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is the link to the article about the Janssen birds. As far as pure whites in the line I do not know.

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/loft/articles/old-line.html

Randy


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Pixy said:


> Do you think they're worth it? or should i just go with the standard white homing pigeon that i can get for 6$?


you see janssen's pigeons are all over the world.I said if you are beginner and racing pigeons in mind go with what you like and study from them.


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Pixy, Randy

Im just woundering whats with the white pigeons????
i have noticed alot of people on here looking for white pigeons
Is it like a colour fashion or are white pigeons less likely to be attacked by hawks???

like i say just wondering.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I use the white pigeons for releases at weddings, memorials, etc.


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes i have herd and read about people doing that

But i have noticed aot of people asking about and looking for white pigeons.

also read about a white and alost white pigeon one loft race where all entrants must be white or almost all white


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

well i personally just enjoy the color and i think i want to start something with a white dove realease for weddings etc. I was just asking bout the jansen because i want to be able to realease the birds and know that they are more than capable of making it home safley.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I was questioning the whites as Janssen birds because the Janssen brothers birds are predominantly checks and a few reds "Vos". I am sure the birds are crossed with something. I also think it hard pressed to find a pure Mexico Janssen or any other Janssen bird for that matter unless it comes straight from the brothers. For the sake of argument, those who have taken pure Janssen birds and crossed them might have a better bird then the original. I think their is only one brother still alive and I do not think they race. I have one little hen that I would say is pure Janssen. All four of her grandparents are out of the Janssen loft. Their parents were GFL birds off the four. Klak, Borgman and the like have aquired Janssen birds and tried to keep the pure. I would look at the race record of the family of birds you are aquiring. Do you want only white birds. Some say that white flight feathers wear down after training and racing. I would look for late hatches at this time of year. You may find better quality birds. If you are looking for just white birds, there are some in here that raise white birds. Beware of those who label birds one thing or another. I can call my birds Janssen based, but like Warren always says his birds are Smith birds, just like mine are Hill birds. Once you breed them they are your family of birds. Most strain names are just identifiers to give you an idea of the type of birds. Janssens are speed birds that fly well up to 300 to 400 miles, Sions long distance birds etc. 

Randy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pixy said:


> Is a mexico jansen racing pigeon a good racing bird? Because i have a chance to aquire some pure white ones.


Depends on the bird. There are good and bad in any strain. You can increase the odds of getting good birds by only purchasing birds which have won numerous race events, and have bred race winners themselves.


----------

